# كتاب Course notes - Engineering Drawing and CAD



## أحمد دعبس (5 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
Course notes - Engineering Drawing and CAD 
School of Engineering - Faculty of Technology - University of Plymouth





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Contents:
References.
1 The design process and the role of the design model.
1.1 The design process
1.2 The design model
1.3 Types of design model
2 Representing the design model - Engineering Drawing.
2.1 Projections
2.2 Creating Orthographic Projection drawings
2.3 Drawing conventions
2.4 Sections
2.5 Dimensions
2.6 Tolerances, limits and fits
2.7 Assemblies
3 Representing the design model - 3D CAD & Solid Modelling.
3.1 Introduction to 3D Parametric Solid Modelling
3.2 Features, parts and assemblies
3.3 Using 3D CAD and Solid Modelling

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب Course notes - Engineering Drawing and CAD *
​


----------

